# There goes the neighborhood



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Not sure where to post this, but general sounded good. A new neighbor moved in over the weekend. He has an 03-04 Mustang Mach 1. Does anybody know how bad this will hurt my property values???? 

Talked to him a bit, and he seems like a nice enough guy, but he started talking smack on the GTO almost right away. He told me all the Mustang magazines say his car is faster. I kindly offered to have him tag along on my next trip to Gainesville. He declined. I then informed him that I already beat a modded Mach 1, but the driver makes a large difference, so i'd like to see what I could do against his stock Mach. He still wouldn't go, but he's sure his car is faster, they had it in MM&FF.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Nothing like a magazine racer, they usually graduate to a gtech racer and finally to a dyno racer..

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sounds like the guy is a tool..


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Hmm, that reminds me of...*

There's a girl who works at a place I go to occassionally with a shiny black '05 Rustang GT. I keep trying to talk her into going to the dragstrip with her "hot car." 
I don't think she's caught on yet to the fact that I mostly want her to see how her car really ranks in the real world. She's got no idea what my goat could do to her pony. I've no doubt that she'd be surprised what her nice new expensive toy really is. 
None of the Rustang owners at the track will race me anymore, unless they're driving the cobra version.  I can't wait to start the REAL mods on my goat! arty: 

Maximental


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Talked to him a bit, and he seems like a nice enough guy, but he started talking smack on the GTO almost right away.


A little friendly smack-talking never hurt anyone. The cool thing is that you have a neighbor _who likes cars_. Focus on that. Be thankful he's not a member of Greenpeace who curses you every time you flaunt your gas-guzzling, forest-thinning, ozone-depleting monster in his face.

I have a Mustang lover here at work. He came into some money a few years ago, built a garage adjacent to his house and started collecting. He has a couple of classics, a Rousch and some others. He does some racing, too (he's an empty nester). While the two of us routinely insult one another's rides, we still have fun talking cars and comparing opinions. We've got the same disease; it just manifests itself in different ways.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Not sure where to post this, but general sounded good. A new neighbor moved in over the weekend. He has an 03-04 Mustang Mach 1. Does anybody know how bad this will hurt my property values????


You'll have to ask Camshaft how bad the market value gets when something like this happens... LOL... :lol: 

Maybe thats why Cam got all those chocolates and flowers....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Maximental said:


> I don't think she's caught on yet to the fact that I mostly want her to see how her car really ranks in the real world. She's got no idea what my goat could do to her pony.


And, you know what?.... she doesn't care.  

She is proud of her Mustang. 
Maybe it's the first new car she's ever had. 
Maybe it's the first car she bought herself. 
Maybe you should back off just a tad.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I kindly offered to have him tag along on my next trip to Gainesville. He declined.


Time to pour *GTOs RULE* on his front lawn with RoundUp. Maybe that will get him out to the track.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Time to pour *GTOs RULE* on his front lawn with RoundUp. Maybe that will get him out to the track.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

OMG ROFL


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

MM & FF sucks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The only place a stock Mustang will beat a stock GTO is on Sony Playstation, or one of the other video games.


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I know this guy who got a '04 Mach 1 as a graduation/ staying out of trouble present. When he first got it, you would not believe the crap he talked smack on. I used to have my eyes set on buying a LS1 T/A WS.6 and always mentioned that whenever I buy one, we were going to run at the track and see who was faster. "yeah, whatever man. No GM car is going to hang with my Mach." What about a 'Vette? Do you really think you are going to hang with an LS1 Corvette? " F**k the Corvette, they ain't nothing."

Well, I guess you can already tell how closed minded this kid is. Seriously, I would see him at a party and would just be laughing my ass off at some of the stupid comments he would try to argue with.  

So anywho, about two months ago my best friend is throwing a kegger and guess who shows up (we still don't know who invited him)? So, I ask him if he wants to see my new car. "You finally bought that piece of s**t F-Body?" No, I stumbled across something better.  I show him the GTO and he has nothing nice to say about it. Well, you want to go run before we tap the keg? "Yeah, if you feel like losing 20 bucks." Lets make it 50 since you feel so confident. Well, longstory short.....I came back to the party with 100 bucks in my pocket because after his first asswhooping, he said "50 bucks you can't do it again, I totally missed a shift."  

Some people just don't learn, nor have the intelligence to understand that there is always someone else thats faster.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Phantom05 said:


> I know this guy who got a '04 Mach 1 as a graduation/ staying out of trouble present. When he first got it, you would not believe the crap he talked smack on. I used to have my eyes set on buying a LS1 T/A WS.6 and always mentioned that whenever I buy one, we were going to run at the track and see who was faster. "yeah, whatever man. No GM car is going to hang with my Mach." What about a 'Vette? Do you really think you are going to hang with an LS1 Corvette? " F**k the Corvette, they ain't nothing."
> 
> Well, I guess you can already tell how closed minded this kid is. Seriously, I would see him at a party and would just be laughing my ass off at some of the stupid comments he would try to argue with.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA!!! GOOD ONE :cheers 

I could use a few extra bucks.... I wonder if he'll run tme too :lol:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Phantom05 said:


> I know this guy who got a '04 Mach 1 as a graduation/ staying out of trouble present. When he first got it, you would not believe the crap he talked smack on. I used to have my eyes set on buying a LS1 T/A WS.6 and always mentioned that whenever I buy one, we were going to run at the track and see who was faster. "yeah, whatever man. No GM car is going to hang with my Mach." What about a 'Vette? Do you really think you are going to hang with an LS1 Corvette? " F**k the Corvette, they ain't nothing."
> 
> Well, I guess you can already tell how closed minded this kid is. Seriously, I would see him at a party and would just be laughing my ass off at some of the stupid comments he would try to argue with.
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Silly little stang drivers.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

When I came back frm my senior trip sponsored by Uncle Sam, my g/f at the time drove one of those itty bitty little honda cars that you had to push up hill and the rad fan doubled as the blower motor cus the engine was in your lap.

Well, I screwed the hell out of her that week and made her walk bow legged. 

What does that have to do with a mustang you ask..... well, I think a mustang could beat that car, as long as the honda is stock :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

roflmao... this thread keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Purple People Eater (Aug 3, 2005)

Well instead of a ruststang story a friend of mine bought one of the new charger rt's and was bragging about how fast it was. So i decided being the nice guy i am to give him a chance to see how it would do against a real muscle car. Now i will have to admit that he was able to hang next to me till about 60mph but after that he was all done. I told him after that its agood thing the Duke boys didn;t see him embarass himself. :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Purple People Eater said:


> Well instead of a ruststang story a friend of mine bought one of the new charger rt's and was bragging about how fast it was. So i decided being the nice guy i am to give him a chance to see how it would do against a real muscle car. Now i will have to admit that he was able to hang next to me till about 60mph but after that he was all done. I told him after that its agood thing the Duke boys didn;t see him embarass himself. :cheers


Well good, then my 05 should be able to pull away nonstop from the word go.


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

Having owned an '04 Mach and now an '05 GTO I think I am in a unique position to rate these two cars. A well driven stock 5-speed Mach is a very hard car to beat in the 1/8th mile and properly driven, can beat a well driven Cobra to that point. It is my opinion that the 03/04 Mach-1 is among the top 5 coolest Mustangs ever produced. The car is not a retro wanna be, it is the real deal and worthy of the hallowed (Even among non FoMoCo types) Mach-1 name. 

Having said that.... I now own an '05 GTO. Why? Because I made the mistake of test driving the Goat. The new GTO is just that good.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Being a car guy I'll have to admit I like the 03-04 Cobra's and Mach's. I've beaten both, Cobra stock and Mach lightly modded, but they are very worthy competitors. It was about time for Ford to fix the 4.6 modular mistake, and they did a great job. With the 05 Mustang they are again 1 step behind the GM performance car, but they did a great job again with the 3 valve engine. I'm always for a Mustang versus a Ricer. I'll always manage to pull a perfect run when I'm up against a Mustang too, so I'm glad they're around to get the best out of me. All this said the GTO is in a different league, a lot more refined while still having power to stomp.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

They're called block busters, soon you'll be over run. I'd look to move


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

westell said:


> They're called block busters, soon you'll be over run. I'd look to move


 :rofl:


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

eldodroptop said:


> Having said that.... I now own an '05 GTO. Why? Because I made the mistake of test driving the Goat. The new GTO is just that good.


Gotta love when someone who actually know's both cars very well can say the goat is nicer.

Definatley though... the 03-04 Mach's and Cobra's are nice cars. The Cobra is very respectable when it comes to speed, and the Mach with some mods is the same way. Like said, I've never had one beat me... but they usually hang well.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Gotta love when someone who actually know's both cars very well can say the goat is nicer.
> 
> Definatley though... the 03-04 Mach's and Cobra's are nice cars. The Cobra is very respectable when it comes to speed, and the Mach with some mods is the same way. Like said, I've never had one beat me... but they usually hang well.


What did you just say? Are you going soft? It sounds like...oh God...you acually secretly LIKE Mustangs...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> What did you just say? Are you going soft? It sounds like...oh God...you acually secretly LIKE Mustangs...


Some of us don't secretly like them. Two of the funnest cars I have owned were an 86 and a 91 5.0 Mustang. I'm impressed by the 03-04 Cobra, but most Mustang guys just way over rate that car stock. That also is the easiest and cheapest car to get into the 11's for less than a grand you are there. I love to race a stang too, for some reason it just brings out the best in me. I'm not too impressed with the styling of the 05, but it is worlds better than a Charger.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> What did you just say? Are you going soft? It sounds like...oh God...you acually secretly LIKE Mustangs...


 :lol: 

I respect the Mach1 and 03-04 Cobra, because they are the only 2 (of the newer stangs) Mustangs that deserve the title of "muscle car".

My main problem, like fergy said, is with the guys that sit there and think thier Mustang is unbeatable. They just read Car and Driver or something and see how the magazine says their car can do low 9's in the 1/4.... then they go out looking for an S7 to race.

Completely off topic but if I ever had the chance to race an S7, I would. Be so nice to see that sucker take off.


----------

